# A few more because it's Saturday!



## sawhorseray (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## JLeonard (Nov 7, 2020)

Loving the chuckles at work this morning.
Jim


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 7, 2020)

I like the last one.....


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 7, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> I like the last one.....



Me too Jake, saved my favorite for last. RAY


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 7, 2020)

they all made me laugh! Another fine job Ray!

Ryan


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 7, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> View attachment 469735
> 
> View attachment 469737
> View attachment 469738
> ...



Good ones Ray.
The Statue has it right!!!


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 7, 2020)

All good Ray!  But I have to agree with the statue as well.


----------

